# Accumulators and front suspensions



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

my Kubota 135X has a front suspension. Everything tucked up under battery compartment in between frame rails up front. 
There's 2 black plastic accumulator balls pretty much covered in hydraulic fluid. Hoses & fittings look good.
Kubota manual says service front suspension 1500 hrs. Bought tractor with 2100 in June
Now has 2450 on her. 
What goes belly up on these things?
Everything works like it should, but it's spraying/seeping oil when you drive it.
Any ideas? Do the plastic balls require replacement?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The balls should be steel with a diaphragm inside, nitrogen on one side, oil on the other. Should be a service valve on the opposite of the main threads for nitrogen charge. Not sure where the bleed and fill for the hydraulic fluid is. Usually the nitrogen leaks out of the balls and the suspension drifts to its lowest height, bottoms out etc.

May be a ride height maintenance valve in there too that's a more likely leak point.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I removed the front battery compartment to access the top of the valve body. Had to put the battery on top of 2) 5 gallon buckets and make battery cable extensions to reach the tractor so I could start it to make it leak.
There's what looks to be a purge valve on top of the valve body leaking.
I removed the top nut and underneath was a Really small white Teflon washer. It was cracked. Replaced it and put everything back together. 
So far no leaks. 
Love the nice features on these tractors, but they decrease reliability and increase repairs.
My Massey has an air ride cab and the air bags are dry rotted and beginning to leak down pretty fast...
Man it seems like repairs come in waves. Nothing much for a year, then 5 repairs in a month...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s a lucky repair really, front suspension not always cheap to fix.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> That's a lucky repair really, front suspension not always cheap to fix.


Ha! Not so fast. Used it all day today and you guessed it....

Leaking again....


----------

